# Daily Newsletter for pets



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Not sure if I am allowed to post this, so my apologies if this is in the wrong section or forum all together... 

While in a cab the other day, a segment about pampered pets came on and spoke about various pet services springing up, one of which, is a daily newsletter about pets. 

It's called Daily Kibble (dailykibble.com); you sign up and get a daily newsletter, ala Daily Candy. It's statement is "The inside poop on the latest, greatest, hottest and coolest everything... for pets"

Thought I'd share....


----------

